# RUB-style tub sizes



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

What size plastic tubs do breeders on here use for housing? And do people use the same sized tubs for all lifestages, or use bigger/ smaller ones at different points? Approximate dimensions would be more useful for me than volumetric sizes (litres etc.).

Additionally, is there any real benefit to using branded Really Useful Boxes vs other brands of plastic storage boxes? I can't work out if all the posts referring to RUBs are specifically talking about the one brand, or if the brand name is being applied to all.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Personally I use a roughly 17"x11" sterlite box for single bucks and when I put the females in with them for a week or two for breeding. They are a little flimsy but were cheap enough I can just replace them. For the one really bad chewer I have that is determined to get out no matter what I just mesh line the top couple of inches of the cages making sure there's no sharp edges but my other bucks have no issue.

I have 24"x17" bins for groups of about 5 or 6 does but also used one to put my 2 does and their 9 babies after about 2 weeks. Those ones are hefty brand and not had any issue chewing but then I'm sure a serious chewer could, would just put mesh around the top couple of inches if that happens. Tanks for me just are not practical, I need things I can stack and move that do not weight too much or run the risk of getting broken.

This was posted in another thread but I found very helpful for checking that my sizes were ok for what I was using them for



Laigaie said:


> I wouldn't keep a single mouse in anything under 100sqin, and I add 50sqin for the third and subsequent mice.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I've just bought eight genuine RUB's from B&Q, they are on offer here in Ireland, they're 9ltr:

They measure 13 1/2" x 8" x 5 1/2"

They do seem to be stronger than a usual plastic box with no ledges inside to be chewed, the plastic is quite thick & the lid & catch strong.

That said, I have around fifty other boxes of different makes & sizes, some came without lids & I made a wooden frame to sit on top that was meshed, others that had lids I just cut a section out of the top & attached mesh as I have to the RUB's.

I have around twenty 14 ltr boxes, they measure 13" x 10" 6 1/2".

Most of mine came from Tesco, Aldi or Lidl.


----------



## Torin (May 18, 2016)

Thanks very much both of you for the quick replies. I picked up some Wilkos tubs (taking care not to get any with internal mouldings), and other supplies for making them today. I'll see how I get on with the cheaper ones for now, and replace with branded RUBs as and when needed.


----------

